# Tried to polish



## nMotion96 (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm not sure where this thread should go so i posted it here. Well I got bored and decided to polish one of my first light i got a few months ago. Since then I went and got a few fenix and maybe a tiablo pretty soon. Dunno what it is with lights but this is addicting. I just used whatever i had around the house so it didn't come out perfect.


----------



## Cuso (Nov 10, 2007)

Not bad , looks like a penguin...What light is that LOD??


----------



## nMotion96 (Nov 10, 2007)

Cuso said:


> Not bad , looks like a penguin...What light is that LOD??



Its some cheap $20 one i got, it has mini-palm luxeon series on it. It doesn't have a reflector but use some kind of lens to focus the light.


----------



## luxlunatic (Nov 10, 2007)

Good job and great photo!
If you like polishing you should check out this thread
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/160964

Lot of good pics and tips, enjoy!


----------



## nMotion96 (Nov 10, 2007)

luxlunatic said:


> Good job and great photo!
> If you like polishing you should check out this thread
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/160964
> 
> Lot of good pics and tips, enjoy!



Thanks. Picture was taken inside my light box. My other hobbies is photography which is getting to be expensive, and while looking for a flash light i found this site and its starting to get expensive.


----------



## greg_in_canada (Nov 10, 2007)

That looks awesome! More photos please.

Greg


----------



## Cuso (Nov 10, 2007)

nMotion96 said:


> Thanks. Picture was taken inside my light box. My other hobbies is photography which is getting to be expensive, and while looking for a flash light i found this site and its starting to get expensive.


Sooo youre into photography? RUN... read again.. RUN AWAY FROM HERE!! You will end up selling your photo stuff...Im not kidding, I was into RC, not anymore... Welcome to wallet hell. :welcome:


----------



## nMotion96 (Nov 10, 2007)

Cuso said:


> Sooo youre into photography? RUN... read again.. RUN AWAY FROM HERE!! You will end up selling your photo stuff...Im not kidding, I was into RC, not anymore... Welcome to wallet hell. :welcome:



Yeah photography is fun. Its something you can do just about anywhere and anytime. But lens cost so much. I was into RC before too but not as much anymore because my friends are kinda out of it. I still have so much stuff that aren't even used. It was like buy it before they don't make them anymore.


----------



## nMotion96 (Nov 10, 2007)

nMotion96 said:


> Yeah photography is fun. Its something you can do just about anywhere and anytime. But lens cost so much. I was into RC before too but not as much anymore because my friends are kinda out of it. I still have so much stuff that aren't even used. It was like buy it before they don't make them anymore.



I forgot about paintball. Too many things too do.


----------

